# The prettiest GTR ..... Looks contest.



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Which one wins in the looks department?

Try not to be biased if you can or the ugliest might win :chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

R34. It's the one that will always be remembered by the masses. 
It is ageing well and will continue to age well. It will fit in nicely among the most exotic looking super cars.
Mattysupras gtr is for me the prettiest, no manliest gtr there is. 
Toni"s is pretty 


Oh and I have an r33.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

R34GTR Z-TUNE


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Either one but the z tune looks better IMO as well.
I'd sell a kidney, liver or x1 testicle only for z tune


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

A reminder of the orgasmic high pitch exhaust note of the Hakosuka GTR


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I think we need pictures of one from each category


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

pics of them all 








Hakosuka GTR, the classic retro original GTR








R34 GTR Z-tune








R32 GTR , the group A Godzilla racer.








R33 GTR








R33 GTR Nismo 400R








R34 GTR V-spec
and who could forget the ugly sister 








the r35 gtr


hope this helps 


tib


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

definitely the Z-tune.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

MrGT said:


> Hakosuka GTR, the classic retro original GTR


No, that's the KPGC10. The two door pillarless 'Hard Top' coupe, technically the _second_ shape of Skyline GT-R. It debuted in October 1970.

The vernacular 'Hakosuka' ( 'Box Sky' ) applies to the _whole_ C10-series.

The first Skyline GT-R , the "original" Skyline GT-R, was the PGC10, the four door sedan. It debuted in February 1969, a full year and eight months before the two door:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I can do many things, But I cant pick one from that list.. 5 maybe, but not 1.

I like the flame effect on the R35. Might try something similar on mine.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

PS30-SB said:


> No, that's the KPGC10. The two door pillarless 'Hard Top' coupe, technically the _second_ shape of Skyline GT-R. It debuted in October 1970.
> 
> The vernacular 'Hakosuka' ( 'Box Sky' ) applies to the _whole_ C10-series.
> 
> The first Skyline GT-R , the "original" Skyline GT-R, was the PGC10, the four door sedan. It debuted in February 1969, a full year and eight months before the two door:


my mistake i was going off nigels vid

:bowdown1:

tib


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The 35 was never a looker.

And LOL at being the 'ugly sister!!' 

And even more LOL at the picture MrGT posted of the ugly sister in a ditch on fire! Pure genius!! 

Has to be the Z Tune without a shadow of doubt!


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Kadir said:


> The 35 was never a looker.
> 
> And LOL at being the 'ugly sister!!'
> 
> ...


i thought that was the secret nissan code name for them?
:chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

A pretty awesome code for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

R32 never a looker, but plenty of racing pedigree. R33 best design, best looks. R34 an odd design, but looks much better when fitted with tasteful aftermatket bodykits like z-tune gear. R35 strange heavy looks, but clearly very good car.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Front of the r34 z-tune is sexual, but i just don't like the rear of any r34! so its R33 GTR for me, although the example pic above is a dung representation of one!!!


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

drewzer said:


> Front of the r34 z-tune is sexual, but i just don't like the rear of any r34! so its R33 GTR for me, although the example pic above is a dung representation of one!!!


Each to there own! at least its not in that crappy dark blue...........that would be hideous 

Tib


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

PGC10 for me, which isn't on the list.


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

Meh R34 is the best looking, followed by the R35, then R33 and R32.

You can forgive the R32 for not being particularly pretty as it still looks pretty brutal for its year, in the same way an E30 M3 does I suppose, and it's actually pretty light compared to an R34.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I saw a camo wrapped r35 today driving up cathcart road in Glasgow, looked a bit, Nedy/chavy 
Each to their own I guess

uke:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

CT17 said:


> PGC10 for me, which isn't on the list.


So a PGC10 is the sedan/saloon 4 door GTR and the KPGC10 is the 2 door coupe one?

:nervous:

They look the same to me.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MrGT said:


> Each to there own! at least its not in that crappy dark blue...........that would be hideous
> 
> Tib


The white one you posted the photo of, is that yours?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> The white one you posted the photo of, is that yours?


Yeah that's my work in progress nigel, obviuosly not to everyone's taste but I love it.

Tib


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> So a PGC10 is the sedan/saloon 4 door GTR and the KPGC10 is the 2 door coupe one?
> 
> :nervous:
> 
> They look the same to me.


Take another look. I'll also include the 'Ken & Mary' KPGC110 ( the C110-series followed the C10-series ) which you also left out of your list:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> Which one wins in the looks department?
> 
> Try not to be biased if you can or the ugliest might win :chuckle:


A funny list because one is a racing car and the rest are road cars. Likewise there are two R33s and two R34s on the list which will split up their voting somewhat.

I suspect that the z-tune will win though I don't like the pointy wings are you've put it up against a racing car...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Cris said:


> A funny list because one is a racing car and the rest are road cars. Likewise there are two R33s and two R34s on the list which will split up their voting somewhat.
> 
> I suspect that the z-tune will win though I don't like the pointy wings are you've put it up against a racing car...


Well, the reason I decided to include the rare type in each one is because some might have come up with the suggestion that the z-tune for example or the 400R R33 would appeal to them more. So they have that choice on top of the normal variants.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

MrGT said:


> Each to there own! at least its not in that crappy dark blue...........that would be hideous
> 
> Tib


No offence intended mate

Not a fan of 400r bumpers if it ain't on a 400r and minus the splitter doesn't do the car justice. The wheels are the wrong offset and spacing for the car, they belong one a cossie. Going by you car's owned list that's probably what they came off.

All our cars are a work in progress on here, lets see how she looks after your progress


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Pretty and best are way different

For me the z tune 34 is easily the best looking but it certainly isnt pretty

what about a stock 32 (excet wheels) as a "pretty" GTR


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That's also not a R33 GTR in the pics on the previous page, isit ?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> That's also not a R33 GTR in the pics on the previous page, isit ?


No it a micra?

How is it not a GTR? Don't get me wrong my picture taking skills aren't the best and but come on?

It needs the skirts and splitter to finish the kit off I agree, but wheels are a personal choice, compo's are my go to wheel, I'd have them on everything if I could lol.
the offsett doesn't look that bad in the flesh it my crap photo.

If we all liked the same stuff life would be boring :thumbsup: 

Tib


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

R32


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

If we're talking best looking model from factory with no styling mods - Z-tune wins hands down. If cars with styling mods are included then it would have to be a stanced Hakosuka on Watanabe's. 

All my opinion of course, but im right


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

I think the R33 GTR is the _prettiest_. Others are meaner and more aggressive but the R33 GTR is the prettiest in my opinion. The best looking from the factory to me is the probably the Z tune or 400R.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh bloody hell that's not fair, that looks sexual 



bobwoolmer said:


>


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Z-Tune or V-Spec. The best would be a M-Jade M-Spec Nur with Z-Tune body 

The R35, nah. Amazing car but I dont love the looks.

Im I the only one noticing that non-car enthusiasts think the R34 is ugly? Ive always loved the looks of the R34 but I dont know why many Europeans dont like the R34.

One fun thing is that 99.9% of all Swedish girls dont know about the R34 GTR and when they see it they think its awful but Australian/English girls love the R34 GTR (My girlfriend is Aussie).


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

R32, 33, 34 - never been about the look, for me. R34 is like the not so attractive girlfriend. She may not be a looker, but I know what she can do. Wouldn't want to live with it, but the first 3 months are a blast! 

On that basis, the R35 is an utter pig in a dress.


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

R33GTR (UK spec of course) :smokin:


----------



## cdoe2004 (Apr 21, 2011)

For me definately the Z Tune


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

Defo the Z-Tune  (With a button for an extra 300 BHP for a sub 10second 1/4 mile time)
Nissan Skyline GT-R Z-tune Feature by Edmunds' Inside Line - YouTube

The r35 is growing on me, I mean you only have to look at the specs to see its arguably the best of the bunch, though I'm sure the Ztune 34 would give it something to think about.

I thnk when I hit 40 I might prefer the 35.

EDIT

See when I see some R32's like above I start to like them too. Typically, R32's don't look as good as them.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

bobwhoolmer is that 32 googled
best looking 32 ive ever seen that.

Z tune or bayside v spec for me.


----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2010)

R34 GTR Z-tune for me


----------



## FabriceRC (Apr 15, 2012)

R34Z-Tune 

But that 2nd picture of the R32 up there is the best one I've ever seen :O


----------



## Xanatos69 (Sep 30, 2009)

R33, then R34, Hako, R35, R32 from left to right in stock form. There are always exceptions of course.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

400R for me. Smooth lines and very understated.


----------



## Bardabe (Feb 11, 2012)

i couldn't help but to laugh that the R35 is the Ugly sister hahahaha. on another note R34 Ztune for me. second best is the R34 Vspec.


----------



## avs_ent (May 5, 2010)

*gorgeous colour*



bobwoolmer said:


> R32


stunning colour!!!!! want


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Pointless Pole because there are so many versions with different kits. I personally like the R34 GTR Z-Tune, but then I would as I like the muscle car look. Some will obviously like the R33 for it's curved lines. The R35, I don't know lol. However I would still have one if somebody gave me one.


----------



## Fil (Oct 24, 2007)

MrGT said:


> and who could forget the ugly sister
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pmsl...


----------



## Fil (Oct 24, 2007)

Double post. Oooops!


----------



## wrk (Jun 21, 2012)

ok, so the R33 GTR pic is not loading ...grrr


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry i must of moved it in my photobucket album

Tib


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

I have owned 3 R32s, R34 V-Spec II and R35 Black Edition. 

The best design for me would be the 34, then 32, and KPGC10. 

R34 is just perfect... I see that car everyday leaving my house and it gives me a smile everytime without fail. 

R32 is truly a classic, and I love that car so much *hence why I own 3 of them*. For back then, its definitely way ahead of its time...

R35 is a good car with amazing power and handling considering the weight of the car, but for some reason, driving that car doesn't give me the "chill" that the other GT-R gave me. 

I won't go on how horribly the R33 looks  just my opinion lol!


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

avs_ent said:


> stunning colour!!!!! want


Absolutely love this :thumbsup:


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

R34 Ztune defiantly


----------



## faryd (Jul 23, 2012)

R34 Z-TUNE!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

They are all f*cking ugly, except for my one, which is the bestest.


----------



## Deddu (Nov 2, 2012)

ztune


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Would have to be the Z Tune... But still love the 33.


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

I like old stuff, so it's a tie between the hako, kenmeri, and R32. I can't pick one and not want the others.


----------



## phil 725 (Jul 26, 2007)

*what do you think about this ?*







this is one of my all time favorite skyline pics


----------



## DarkBlack (Dec 5, 2012)

R32 All the way  Thats whats "Godzilla" Came from


----------



## BushyBoy (Nov 1, 2012)

R34 GTR is one awesome machine


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

bobwoolmer said:


> R32


These look stunning, but they dont look like that from the factory. I have never been a fan of the rear 1/4 of the R32/33/34.... So for me Hako or R35.


----------



## Hook&Skylined (Dec 3, 2011)

Voted r32, the r34 z tune was a close 2nd


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mine !!!!!


http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail15.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail7.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail5.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail9.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail8.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail14.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail17.jpg


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mine


http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...ionDetail7.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...ionDetail5.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...ionDetail8.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...ionDetail9.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...ionDetail4.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...onDetail12.jpg


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

God knows whats going on with this, the original ones I posted yesterday are now working !! 

Maybe the server requies 24 hrs to sync up ?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

My Collection with respective BEST colours for each model 


http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/GTRsFrontView.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/GTRsfromRear.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/GTRsfromSide.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/GTRsfromabove.jpg

33 and 35 win everytime !!!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> My Collection with respective BEST colours for each model
> 
> 
> http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/GTRsFrontView.jpg
> ...


Have to agree on the red R35


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pffft!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Pffft!


hahahaaaaa :blahblah:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

pffft ?


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

steve youve such a busy front end on that 33 but no skirts or rear bumper to follow? :nervous:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

glensR33 said:


> steve youve such a busy front end on that 33 but no skirts or rear bumper to follow? :nervous:


I agree. Big massive front bumper and nothing to back it up. 

Change the plate to " A Bruce ", and put Forsthye underneath it


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

glensR33 said:


> steve youve such a busy front end on that 33 but no skirts or rear bumper to follow? :nervous:


Yup, you’re correct! 

That is because I don't believe that I should fcuk with what Nissan spent a fortune getting correct with the body styling for aerodynamics and down force.

The only reason for the front Du Luck front spoiler is that I can get cooling into the brakes and intercooler. I don’t like extra body parts on my car or decals on the paintwork (except the Nuremberg sticker as some anal retentive person will point that out !)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Your sooooooooooooooooooooooooo funny Flynn I've wet myself larffing


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> Yup, you’re correct!
> 
> That is because I don't believe that I should fcuk with what Nissan spent a fortune getting correct with the body styling for aerodynamics and down force.
> 
> The only reason for the front Du Luck front spoiler is that I can get cooling into the brakes and intercooler. I don’t like extra body parts on my car or decals on the paintwork (except the Nuremberg sticker as some anal retentive person will point that out !)


Chinny


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

R34 GTR Z tune


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Colours nice


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

Z tune is a winner but close battle to the R34 V-spec
BTW that R32 posted earlier is the best I've ever seen!!!
The R33 not my taste really, although I like to look at them, but I can't really think owning one... Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Your allowed to spend 2 cents on an R34 as that is all they are worth LOL


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Steve said:


> Your allowed to spend 2 cents on an R34 as that is all they are worth LOL


----------



## Kc350z (Sep 13, 2015)

I vote the r32 Gtr (partly because I have one) 
Only my option of course ?


----------



## erzengel (May 7, 2015)

R34 GTR z tune <3


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

MrGT said:


> the r35 gtr
> 
> 
> hope this helps
> ...


ROFL :chuckle:

wow... just noticed the date of thread...... !


----------



## mgtkr1 (Aug 27, 2015)

looks alone it has to be the hakosuka gtr racer, jim richards/mark skaife r32 group a cars and then any bayside blue r34 gtr


----------

